# Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen



## oli25lila (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo
IIn unserem Teich hatten 2 __ Kröten Ihren Spass und wir jetzt etwa 1000 Kaulquappen.
Die Fische haben wohl keinen Geschmack an Ihnen gefunden und so werden es nicht weniger.
Jetzt frage ich mich, was wird passieren. Wird es zu einer Kröteninvassion kommen.Wie lange werden sie bleiben und werden wir um unseren Schlaf geraubt.
Im Moment fressen sie alles, und machen als Putzkolonne ganze Arbeit.
Ich könnte einen Teil der Tiere einfangen und umsiedeln.
Wer hat schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Danke schon einmal in vorraus für eure Tipps


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Hallo,

das Thema hatten wir schon des öfteren:

1. die wenigsten überleben
2. es wird keine Invasion geben
3. wenn sie Beinchen  haben, werden sie euch verlassen
4. sie machen keinen Krach
5. sie sind geschützt, umsiedeln ist verboten

Lasst sie einfach Algen schrappen und freut euch, dass euer Teich angenommen wird.
Den Rest regelt die Natur. Und auch als erwachsene Tiere sind sie im Garten sehr nützlich.


----------



## lutzdoggen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Bitte lasst sie in dem Teich sie tun euch nur Gutes und dann sind sie wieder fort.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Hi,

ne Kröteninvasion wird es nicht geben. Es werden ja nie alle Quappen groß sonden nur 2-3 Promille davon - Quappen werden im Teich von Libellenlarven und anderen Raubinsekten erbeutet (manche Fische fressen sie auch), wenn sie nach 10 Wochen als Krötchen an Land gehen fallen sie weiterhin Beutegreifern zum Opfer (Vögeln, Mardern, Igel, Rasenmähern). Zurückkommen werden die ersten Überlebenden auch erst wieder wenn sie mit 4-5 Jahren geschlechtsreif geworden sind

An meinem Teich sind meißt nur 2-3 Krötenpaare am laichen, und werden schon seit 20 Jahren kaum mehr - dieses Jahr haben mal 7-8 Weibchen abgelaicht


MfG Frank


----------



## elkop (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

ich weiß nicht, ob das hierher passt, aber ich bin happy! dieses jahr hat endlich ein krötenpaar in meinem teichlein abgelaicht. bisher haben immer nur 5-6 männer erfolglos gewartet und gehükt und sich dann nach 10-14 tagen wieder verdrückt. aber, wie gesagt, diesmal hat gefunzt und nun wuseln unendlich viele babys rum. 
witzigerweise haben sich die restlichen männer sofort verdünnisiert, nachdem das pärchen abgelaicht hatte.


----------



## oli25lila (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Danke für Eure Antworten, ich bin jetzt etwas entspannter.

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Hi Oli25lila,
ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen ! Nach drei Jahren eigener "Teichbeobachtung" kann ich nur feststellen, dass Kaulquappen recht vielen schmecken, womöglich sogar den eigenen Eltern!
Kröten sind recht leise Amphibien, selbst wenn alle Deine Kaulquappen groß werden, dann geht keine Katastrophe von ihnen aus! Bei mir ist es (dank Fischbesatz) mittlerweile echt schwierig, überhaupt entsprechende Aktivitäten zu finden (es gibt sie aber !)


----------



## nik (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Hallo,

im 1000l Pflanzenteichlein mit Kaulquappen verschonenden Bitterlingen waren die vorsichtig auf 18.000 geschätzten Erdkrötenkaulquappen schon eine Hausnummer, die mich über eine zeitweise Einschränkung der Gartennutzbarkeit grübeln ließ. War dann aber kein Problem. Dieses Jahr ist es nur ein Ballen Grasfroschlaich, die ersten bekommen schon Beine. Erdkrötenweibchen war dieses Jahr nicht, die 8 Männer hocken immer noch im Teich und warten ... und warten ... und warten ...
Die lassen auch die Grasfroschkaulquappen mindestens mal weitgehend in Ruhe. Inzwischen mache ich mir Gedanken ob der mit Grundwasser feucht gehaltene Stauden-/Rosengarten genug spanische __ Nacktschnecken hergibt - die waren früher eine schlimme Plage! Ersatzweise gibt es jetzt erheblich mehr Weinbergschnecken. So ein Amphibiengewässer passt schon faszinierend gut in einen stark bewachsenen Garten. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## MonaNelly (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

wir haben zum 2. mal kaulquappen, ich freue mich sehr, dass die vielfalt wächst! nun haben wir:

- fischbabys
- froschbabys
- wasserläuferbabys
- libellenlarven
- und sonstige larven, die ich nicht kenne

2 mini teichfrösche sind über winter geblieben und machen auch nicht den anschein, dass sie weiter ziehen wollen. ich denke, sie sind vom letzten jahr. so süß


----------



## lutzdoggen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe gestern beim schlammentfernen eine tote Kröte mit vom Grund geholt, es ist nun schon die zweite.
Woran kann das liegen? Ansonsten habe ich eine Unmenge Kaulquappen und freu mich riesig über ihre Aktivitäten. Habe jetzt extra die Filterung umgestellt weil ich in meinem Filtersack immer ein paar Babys gefunden habe.Abends kommen die in einer __ senke der Planzzone zum Schlafen da ist ealles schwarz.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*

manchmal sind die Männer bei den Kröten ziemlich dämlich.. wenn mehrere ein Mädel belagern, kommt es gar nicht so selten vor, dass das Mädel schlicht und einfach ertrinkt, weil es nicht mehr zum Atmen an die Oberfläche kommt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Kröten Kaulquappen was wird geschehen*



lutzdoggen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich habe gestern beim schlammentfernen eine tote Kröte mit vom Grund geholt, es ist nun schon die zweite.
> Woran kann das liegen? .
> LG
> Uwe und die Doggenbande



Hi Uwe,

sehr wahrscheinlich an einem oder mehreren hypergeilen Krötenmännern

MfG Frank


----------

